# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Video Humoristike

## dibrani2006

Me qe kohen e fundit kur hy ne Forumin Shqiptar shikoj me shume  tema zenka ndaj njeri tjetrit, inate ndaj njeri tjetrit,dhe xhelozi ndaj njerit tjetrit.
Keshtu qe do t'ju ngrej pakes humorin, me nje fjale çdo njeri le te postoj nga nje video humor qe i pelqen.



http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=TgJEViFIovw

----------


## dibrani2006

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl9Hn7ihPis

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=0E5BDzr0F6Y

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ozzkXb--O_E

----------


## dibrani2006

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=oOYasmKBXF4


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=SzJnIvwGkqc


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ReIOaTVvD9c

----------


## _Elena_

http://<iframe class="restrain" titl...="0"></iframe>
http://<iframe class="restrain" titl...="0"></iframe>

OMG! Mos qeshni shume  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## iliria e para

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6Mer...sha/1656770108

----------


## Natyral

Video nga lojrat olimpike  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## iliria e para

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-_Wh...d.php?t=101114

Fillimi nuk eshte interesant por kini pak durim..   :shkelje syri: 



ketu fluturojne leket...

----------


## iktuus

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ekt2FAMgeQk 
kete video ja dedikoj perles me unazen e saj si simbol dashurie

----------


## iktuus

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Mv50csTuVos
edhe kete

----------


## iktuus

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=jpQ8bFs1Dyc
_jo per minoren_

----------


## kikimiki

apapa keta burra edhe me gruan per krahu dhe prap u ndrydhet qafa

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=CPhVYx...eature=related

----------


## Darius

Kjo ketu poshte eshte e forte fare. Kam qesh me lot  :ngerdheshje: 

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=YYVG-c...eature=related

----------


## BvizioN

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=g3t4l3...ture=rec-HM-rn

----------


## Selami2006

hahahahah

----------


## Jack Watson

kta japonezet jan horra fare,

shifeni iher ca bojn

----------


## morrison

A rrofshi e cuna kam qeshur me lot

----------


## RaPSouL

Kjo e fundit dhe ajo me ko..et e gomarit ishin për të qeshur me lot!

----------


## oliver55

bukur fare kisha koh pa qesh.

----------


## BOKE



----------


## Flori



----------

